

ASK HN: What is your main SEO Strategy? - brucedou

How to build more and more links?<p>Blog comment?
Paid review?
Paid links?
Links exchange?
Other service?
======
AznHisoka
Forget paid links, and even paid reviews, as well as link exchanges. All of
them are either not scalable, or inefficient.

Blog comments can work (check out CommentLuv).

The most efficient way is to build a great product and build connections with
bloggers/journalists before you need them. Talk to them about what interests
them. Ask them compelling questions. Heck, feed their ego. And when the time
comes, mention your site, and tell them to share it with anyone they think
would want it.

------
zeynalov
It's not so easy to explain the whole SEO process in a comment. People wrote
books for that. A good starting point is guides by seomoz.org. Blog comments,
paid links are not recommended, from comments no link juice passes, and google
already announced that the sites having paid links will be penalized.
Reciprocal links are also not recommended, from homepage to homepage link
exchange can be harmful, google spam team everyday reviews websites with that
issue. Best way for the backlinks is having valuable content that people will
link back without asking them.

------
jaequery
if at all possible, i'd say it's guest blogging / writing. this not only build
high quality links but it spurs instant virality when done correctly.

